# are we getting a dump from this storm?



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 1, 2010)

saying 2-3"....what happened??


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 1, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> saying 2-3"....what happened??



To what?  This "Storm" was only suppose to drop 1-3 inches for all but those east and north of I-93 in NH last I heard.  They pretty much nailed it.  Although in the UV we didn't get anything.  Mountains of Maine got between 5-10 inches, which is where the bulk was suppose to fall.  And it was hit and miss as predicted by the weather peeps I follow.


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in Atlanta for work right now... Winter storm warnings are up - guess that means more goods for us later this week...


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 2, 2010)

Not really...this one heads out to sea...it'll be close but we're not expecting anything from the storm you're seeing now.


----------

